# Schools around Mirdif / Aussie Schools



## IrnbruEv (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello again,
Just like to thank everyone for their input. We will be heading your way in February.
Can anyone please advise on living in Mirdif, and traveling to Sharjah. I have been checking out various schools including AIS and Victoria in Sharjah and a few British Curriculum schools around Mirdif including Cambridge. Any feedback or thoughts on schools would be appreciated.
My eldest was set to study Food Tech and Hospitality, are there any schools that offer these courses or will she have to go to a College or TAFE?
Thanks again
Ev :clap2:

Merry Christmas and A Happy New Year!!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

DESS does food tech, not sure who else does.


----------



## IrnbruEv (Dec 18, 2009)

justforus said:


> DESS does food tech, not sure who else does.


Thank you. Will check them out.
Ev


----------

